
Enveloupe: An API for snail mail - dhaivatpandya
http://enveloupe.com/api/new
======
whitehat2k9
Prompting users to enter payment information over unsecured HTTP...smart.

~~~
daw___
Yep, although the form posts to a secure URL:
[https://api.stripe.com/v1/tokens](https://api.stripe.com/v1/tokens)

~~~
Gurrewe
Doesn't make it better tough, a MITM could change the action URL of the form.

~~~
jgalt212
MITM requires a man in the middle. For the most part, a state level adversary
is required for a generalized MITM attack.

~~~
megabytemike
Come join my wifi network at the coffee shop :-D

~~~
jgalt212
Yes, but that's not a general MITM attack as the NSA has pulled off. Only the
folks at that particular coffee shop are placed at risk from this particular
adversary.

------
nanis
There is Lob as well: [https://lob.com/](https://lob.com/)

~~~
godzillabrennus
I'm about to use them for a startup. Anything I should know? Tips and tricks
welcome.

~~~
andrewjshults
(my opinions, not my employer's standard disclosure) Lob team has been great
to work with - they've accommodated a lot of tweaks we've needed (custom
paper, much higher levels of verification). They're good at API backwards
compatibility, but they are pretty active on the development front, so it's
worth keeping an eye on what changes are coming through on the SDK.

------
brianbreslin
Wasn't there a company that started doing Instagram postcard mailing, and
eventually offered the API as well they were using?

~~~
turley
My side project, OttoPost[1] does Instagram postcard mailing. It's currently
using Lob's API (which has been great). There are several others too, though.

[1] [https://www.ottopost.com](https://www.ottopost.com)

------
cripblip
Nice! As a heavy user of postagram .. (#1 grandson.. Check) An iOS app that
makes this appear in the print options please then I can..: login to a central
site afterwards and choose the content I want to print -> snail mail it to
destination

Additionally you could Offer printers to local stores, I could print to my
bodega/gas station/Amazon parcel drop/staples etc (Pickup the job via qr code
displayed on phone/Apple Pay) for things I need now

------
dhaivatpandya
For some reason, the https redirect broke - working on fixing it. Rest
assured, [https://enveloupe.com/api/new](https://enveloupe.com/api/new) works
perfectly.

------
Kinnard
Looks cool! This should totally exist and be independent of any given
country's postal system. Perhaps prepend a "SHOW HN: "

------
zeeshanm
If I were you I'd put link to API docs in top navigation. If you are targeting
to devs, that's the first thing they look for.

------
lemieux
Payment info over HTTP? Ehhh, no thanks.

------
modoc
I'm looking for something like that that's the best fit for singleton
mailings. I want to send one letter at a time. The pricing here isn't
unreasonable for that ($1.09), but it seems geared for bulk mailings? Any
suggestions?

------
1812Overture
Plenty of printing companies have APIs already (and much lower prices).

~~~
jgalt212
Can you list a few?

~~~
1812Overture
I've using Printing 4 Less. They've got one, and they're not exactly a big
fish. I'd imagine most of these would:
[http://www.piworld.com/article/the-2015-printing-
impressions...](http://www.piworld.com/article/the-2015-printing-
impressions-400/)

------
TeMPOraL
Looks interesting, though I must ask - where exactly is the API? Or are we to
hook up directly to the HTML form endpoint?

------
matmann2001
You should link to the landing page.

------
TamDenholm
I'd like to see the same service for the UK.

~~~
shravvmehtaa
Lob employee here. We are running beta services in the UK, please email
support@lob.com for more information!

~~~
TamDenholm
brilliant, i didnt know this. Thanks

